# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آزمون imat و بورسیه دانشگاه های ایتالیا

## parham7983

سلام
یه سری چیزا در مورد آزمون IMAT و بورسیه شدن داوطلبان جهان سومی و مناطق محروم شنیدم
در مورد رشته های پزشکی و دندان پزشکی

ولی اطلاعات کامل و دقیقی ندارم


کسی اگه مطلع هست لطفا یه توضیح جامع و کامل بده

مرسی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## _Scorpion_

این بورسیه فقط واسه ارشدا و دکتری ها هست ...رشته های مهندسی فقط .... اونم باید تلاش کنی معدلت اینا بالا باشه 

در ضمن 10 هزار یورو هم باید تو حسابت باشه ..و حق دست زدن بهش رو نداری .... 

واسه سربازیتم باید 25 تومنم اینجا سند بزاری تا بزارن بتونی بری....

----------


## gonahkar

*کلا مشکل سربازی داشته باشی داستان میشه 
و هر کشوری هم بورسیه کنه مطمین باش ک دنبال افراد سخت کوشه . 
در مورد پزشکی ایتالیا هم فقط میدونم ظرفیت پایینه و قبولیشم سخته . 
به نظرم چک رو امتحان کن . دانشگاهای عالی ولی ی ازمون داره که شامل 2 مرحله اس :‌ 1. کتبی 2 . شفاهی  اگ خوب پیشرفت کنی و درخاست بدی میتونی بورس شی

*

----------


## mehrab98

من درباره این ازمون نمیدونم 
ولی میدونم دوست خودم پاییز همین امسال در حالی که سربازی نرفته بود کاراشو انجام داد و بورسیه پزشکی ایتالیا گرفت ، ازمونشم به گفته دوستم راحت تر از کنکور ماس و ازمونشم فکر کنم رفت ترکیه داد. 
بنابراین بورسیه گرفتن برای پزشکی تو ایتالیا شدنیه ولی واقعا چجوریشو نمیدونم ، ولی دوستم تا قبل رفتن تو ایران فک کنم ۴۰ ۵۰ تومنی خرج کرد.

----------


## amirhossein78

اطلاعات کامل در مورد این بورس تو اینترنت هستش و بنابراین نیازی نمیبینم اینجا توضیحی بدم در موردش 

فقط سعی میکنم خلاصه وار مزایا و معایبش رو بگم 

از مزیت هاش اینکه خب بله شما با توجه به حقوق پدرتون بورسیه میشد ولی ادامه این بورس بستگی به شرایط تحصیلی شما داره - مقدار بورس هم اگه اشتباه نکنم حدود 5200 یورو برای هر سال هستش که از سال دوم به بعد باید با شرایط تحصیلی بسیار خوب ( پاس کردن تعداد مشخصی از واحد های درسیتون ) بتونید حفظش کنید .

نکته منفی اینکه معمولا تعداد افراد خیلی کمی هستن که میتونن این بورس رو تا چند سال اینده حفظ کنن 

دلیلش هم اینکه در ظاهر کورس شما به زبان انگلیسی هستش ولی از سال سوم به بعد شما باید تسلط کافی و لازم رو بر روی زبان ایتالیایی داشته باشید تا بتونید ادامه تحصیل رو داشته باشین 

مردم ایتالیا از نظر زبان انگلیسی دقیقا مثل کشور خودمون هستن ( شایدم بدتر ) 

مدرک کورس انگلیسی رو هم کشور امریکا قبول نداره ولی در کل اروپا مورد تاییده 

ازمونش هم ازمون سختی نیس - حداقل خیلی راحت تر از کنکور ایران 

دانشگاهی که میخواین ثبت نام کنید رو هم قبل ازمون باید مشخص کنید و بعد وارد جلسه امتحان شید 
یعنی عملا شما بین تعداد شرکت کننده هایی که خواستار ثبت نام در اون دانشگاه هستن بررسی میشد و متناسب با ظرفیت هر دانشگاه برای غیر اروپایی ها ( حدود 20 نفر ) 20 نفر اول انتخاب میشن 

این ها مواردی هستش که معمولا موسسات نمیگن و فقط به گفتن نکات مثبت اکتفا میکنن 

با چشم باز انتخاب کنید 

موفق باشید

----------


## ErFaNnN

> سلام
> یه سری چیزا در مورد آزمون IMAT و بورسیه شدن داوطلبان جهان سومی و مناطق محروم شنیدم
> در مورد رشته های پزشکی و دندان پزشکی
> 
> ولی اطلاعات کامل و دقیقی ندارم
> 
> 
> کسی اگه مطلع هست لطفا یه توضیح جامع و کامل بده
> 
> مرسی


محتوای ابن آزمون شامل:
شیمی و زیست و تست هوش و ریاضی و فیزیکه
نمره منفی تقریبا نداره
شرایط ثبتنام این ازمون و تحصیل توی دانشگاه های ایتالیا و بورسیه توی همه مقاطع به این شکله ک باید آیلتس بالای 6 داشته باشین شرط معدل نیست و برای بورسیه میگن از طریق مادر اقدام کنین خیلی زودتر به هدفتون میرسین
مبلغ بورسیه هم شرطیه یعنی امسال ک بورسیه شدین باید ی تعداد خاصی واحد پاس کنین تا سال بعد مجددا بورسیه بشین. 
این بورسیه برای تمامی مقاطع تحصیلیه

----------


## parham7983

> من درباره این ازمون نمیدونم 
> ولی میدونم دوست خودم پاییز همین امسال در حالی که سربازی نرفته بود کاراشو انجام داد و بورسیه پزشکی ایتالیا گرفت ، ازمونشم به گفته دوستم راحت تر از کنکور ماس و ازمونشم فکر کنم رفت ترکیه داد. 
> بنابراین بورسیه گرفتن برای پزشکی تو ایتالیا شدنیه ولی واقعا چجوریشو نمیدونم ، ولی دوستم تا قبل رفتن تو ایران فک کنم ۴۰ ۵۰ تومنی خرج کرد.


منون از راهنماییت
ممکنه یه راه ارتباطی با دوستتون داشته باشم؟
""خیلی مهمه""
ممنونم

----------


## parham7983

> اطلاعات کامل در مورد این بورس تو اینترنت هستش و بنابراین نیازی نمیبینم اینجا توضیحی بدم در موردش 
> 
> فقط سعی میکنم خلاصه وار مزایا و معایبش رو بگم 
> 
> از مزیت هاش اینکه خب بله شما با توجه به حقوق پدرتون بورسیه میشد ولی ادامه این بورس بستگی به شرایط تحصیلی شما داره - مقدار بورس هم اگه اشتباه نکنم حدود 5200 یورو برای هر سال هستش که از سال دوم به بعد باید با شرایط تحصیلی بسیار خوب ( پاس کردن تعداد مشخصی از واحد های درسیتون ) بتونید حفظش کنید .
> 
> نکته منفی اینکه معمولا تعداد افراد خیلی کمی هستن که میتونن این بورس رو تا چند سال اینده حفظ کنن 
> 
> دلیلش هم اینکه در ظاهر کورس شما به زبان انگلیسی هستش ولی از سال سوم به بعد شما باید تسلط کافی و لازم رو بر روی زبان ایتالیایی داشته باشید تا بتونید ادامه تحصیل رو داشته باشین 
> ...


بسیار متشکرم!
بنظرتون قبولی کدوم دانشگاه احتمال بیشتری داره؟
الزاما اونی که ظرفیت پذیرش بیشتری داره؟

----------


## alis79

سلام 
دوست عزیز این یه ازمون هستش برای پذیرش پزشکی به زبان انگلیسی
این ازمون 60 سوال هستش 22 عمومی 
18 تا زیست 12 شیمی 8 ریاضی و فیزیک 
سطحشم عموما خیلی بالا نیست اما دیگه در حد کنکور ایران نیست. راستی بورسیه این بورسیه استانی هستش و هیچ نوع رقابتی نداره به همه تعلق میگیره فقط باید گواهی بابت مقدار درامد خانواده بهشون بدید و برای ما با توجه به قیمت ارز 99 درصد شانس داریم. این بورس شهریه رو صفر +حدود 5200 یورو سالانه هستش 
این اطلاعات رو از داخل سایت medschool پیدا کردم

----------


## alis79

> این بورسیه فقط واسه ارشدا و دکتری ها هست ...رشته های مهندسی فقط .... اونم باید تلاش کنی معدلت اینا بالا باشه 
> 
> در ضمن 10 هزار یورو هم باید تو حسابت باشه ..و حق دست زدن بهش رو نداری .... 
> 
> واسه سربازیتم باید 25 تومنم اینجا سند بزاری تا بزارن بتونی بری....


میشه اگه اطلاعت کافی ندارین نظر ندین خواهشا

----------


## آقای رضائیان

تاریخ برگزاری این ازمون چندمه؟
اون فاندی که برای مخارج زندگی میدن چقدره؟برای یه زندگی متوسط کافیه؟
منابع ازمون همین منابع کنکور خودمون هست؟
چقدر هزینه میبره تا کارامون اوکی بشه و بریم؟

----------


## _Scorpion_

بعضیا چقدر احمقن واقعا ....

هر کی جواب مثبت بده بگه اره به راحتی میتونی بری ...جواب اونو قبول میکنه جواب درست بقیه رو قبول نمیکنه .....


اولا اینو بگم ..همه میگن اره میتونی بری بورسیه میشی و فلان ....دروغ محضه .....

اره سطح ازمونش پایینه ...ولی این ازمون فقط واسه ایرانیا نیس ...واسه کل کشور های غیر اروپایی و اسیایی..میدونین چقدر ادم شرکت میکنن :/... هر دانشگاه فوقش 10 نفر غیر ایتالیایی رو برمیداره ....

ماشالا همتونم واسه خودتون یه پا وکیل مهاجرتی هستید ....

فک میکنین به همین راحتیاس ....

شما  هر جا برید ازتون تمکن مالی میخان برای اینکه ثابت کنین شما پناهنده نیستید ....

حالا هی بگید اطلاع نداری ...اره اطلاع ندارم فقط شما بلد که تو یالقوز اباد نشستی فقط یه چیزی از اطراف شنیدی...

توصیه من به استارتر اینه که از یه وکیل مهاجرتی معتبر بپرسه ...اکثرش به طور رایگان بهت جواب میدن ....میتونین زنگ بزنید یا ایمیل بزنید بهشون ...

الان یع عده باز میان میگن اطلاع نداری حرف نزن ما خودمون میدونیم چیکار کنیم :/

----------


## parham7983

> بعضیا چقدر احمقن واقعا ....
> 
> هر کی جواب مثبت بده بگه اره به راحتی میتونی بری ...جواب اونو قبول میکنه جواب درست بقیه رو قبول نمیکنه .....
> 
> 
> اولا اینو بگم ..همه میگن اره میتونی بری بورسیه میشی و فلان ....دروغ محضه .....
> 
> اره سطح ازمونش پایینه ...ولی این ازمون فقط واسه ایرانیا نیس ...واسه کل کشور های غیر اروپایی و اسیایی..میدونین چقدر ادم شرکت میکنن :/... هر دانشگاه فوقش 10 نفر غیر ایتالیایی رو برمیداره ....
> 
> ...


ممنون از راهنمایی

----------


## alis79

> بعضیا چقدر احمقن واقعا ....
> 
> هر کی جواب مثبت بده بگه اره به راحتی میتونی بری ...جواب اونو قبول میکنه جواب درست بقیه رو قبول نمیکنه .....
> 
> 
> اولا اینو بگم ..همه میگن اره میتونی بری بورسیه میشی و فلان ....دروغ محضه .....
> 
> اره سطح ازمونش پایینه ...ولی این ازمون فقط واسه ایرانیا نیس ...واسه کل کشور های غیر اروپایی و اسیایی..میدونین چقدر ادم شرکت میکنن :/... هر دانشگاه فوقش 10 نفر غیر ایتالیایی رو برمیداره ....
> 
> ...


اره داداش ما احمق از یالقوز اباد. من خودم با پنج تا وکیل صحبت کردم اینارو گفتم بازم شما که اطلاعات خیلی خیلی بالاست خوبه جواب استارترو دادی منم گفتم اطلاع نداری حواسم نبود تو ایران رسمه هر کس نظر نده میمیره

----------

